# G4S contacting me about my CF application?



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

I have received an e-mail in my junk folder from a man working with G4S - a google search reveals them as a security branch.

I had applied some time ago now, and have a recruiter who has helped me along my whole process. I found this e-mail odd, seeing no connecting between G4S / CF..

the e-mail reads as follows :

My name is X[censoring for his privacy] and I am handling your application with the  Canadian Armed Forces. At your earliest convenience, can you please give me a call at [Phone number / extension] , as we have some questions regarding your application.

I have called his office and left a message for him, I just want to know if this is odd to anyone else?


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

I just realized that e-mail where I received said message, is the one associated with my account on here, and possibly where he found me... I just find it very odd, I have never applied to G4S, and in the headline it said specifically "Application with the Canadian Forces"

will try contacting him on my lunch break..


----------



## DAA (11 Sep 2013)

I find that "odd" as well.  Background checks done for your application to the CF are contracted out to Garda.

As far as I know, G4S has NO connection what so ever with the Canadian Forces Recruiting process!!!


----------



## Conz (11 Sep 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I find that "odd" as well.  Background checks done for your application to the CF are contracted out to Garda.
> 
> As far as I know, G4S has NO connection what so ever with the Canadian Forces Recruiting process!!!



With that said, perhaps this incident should be reported by the poster to his/her local CFRC (or CFRC North Bay if appropriate) to verify the legitimacy of the G4S call. Just my two cents.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

I will be contacting G4S and the man who sent me the e-mail this afternoon on my lunch break.
If this is fishy as it seems, I will contact my recruiting center and inform them of the incident.

how come North Bay in particular?


----------



## Haggis (11 Sep 2013)

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> I will be contacting G4S and the man who sent me the e-mail this afternoon on my lunch break.
> If this is fishy as it seems, I will contact my recruiting center and inform them of the incident.
> 
> how come North Bay in particular?



My suggestion to you is to verify with the CFRC that G4S has a legitimate reason for contacting you before you speak to G4S.  This is to protect your privacy.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> My suggestion to you is to verify with the CFRC that G4S has a legitimate reason for contacting you before you speak to G4S.  This is to protect your privacy.



 :goodpost:    :nod:


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (11 Sep 2013)

Hello all,

There is a new(ish) system of recruiting within the PRes world. Once your application is submitted online and initially vetted it will be forwarded to the most appropriate unit form CFRC North Bay (This is where all apps are starting and where everyone must mail hard copy documents). 

After it is submitted to the units, they are responsible for doing any internal vetting before forwarding the file to the appropriate local CFRC. for the standardized testing. I noticed from your signature block you have selected an officer trade and therefore will likely have to sit an officer selection board at the unit.

Therefore, I suspect that what is happening is that unit does not have a Class B recruiting NCO/O and this individual is using his civilian work email to handle some of his recruiting responsibility within that unit.

I can't guarantee it but I was in both recruiting NCO and O positions over the past few years and it is what I thought of as soon as I read the OP. 

I hope this helps and good luck in the process.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

According to my recruiter, noone is suppose to have access to my file - they do their own background screening.  I asked if this should be forwarded to North Bay but where I was applying reserves he advised against it as they deal with Reg Force in North Bay.

little bit more information on the e-mail, the sender works for Garda, and does "pre-employment screening" - I have more questions than answers but have forwarded the email message and information onto my recruiter who is going to look into it.

He brought up the Privacy act and how noone is suppose to know that I even applied into the CF Reserves, except the CF.


Kierstead.


----------



## Teager (11 Sep 2013)

Now I'm confused the sender of the e-mail says they work for  Garda yet the e-mail comes from G4S? Hmmm this is strange.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

From the G4S website



> G4S announces that it has reached an agreement with Garda World to sell G4S Cash Solutions (Canada) Limited
> 
> G4S, the leading global security and outsourcing group, announces that it has reached an agreement with GardaWorld, to sell G4S Cash Solutions (Canada) Limited, for an aggregate consideration of approximately C$110 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Sep 2013)

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> From the G4S website



That doesn't explain why G4S is asking/involved in the background stuff.  They sold their Cash (ie Armoured Courier) business to GARDA, and thats it.


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Sep 2013)

G4S, yeah, they did a bang-up job at the London Olympics....I worked (for a short time) with Brinks & was planning to apply to G4S. Talked to a couple guys who worked with G4S....they advisd me to stick with Brinks...


----------

